# Blood Physiology



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok so I have a blood physiology test in exactly one week, and it seems like there's too much to study and not enough time. Any advice on what books to read for what topics? I'm planning on going through all of Guyton's chapters so I at least have some concepts down, but I have a feeling that it won't be sufficient in terms of specific details. Any suggestions on how to study and maybe what topics are most frequently would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

There's this little book called Friend's Notes;its a multi-author book. Its yellow n red. It has only blood physiology in it. Its good for some topics like types of anemia and types of jaundice. You can probably get it from a senior. Do you have a concise book like Firdaus or Concise Physiology by Raja Shahzad Gul? Its good to have a concise book to read after you've read something out of a big book so you can remember the key points of every topic.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Guyton is usually plenty for a topic like blood. If your professors have some extra knowledge they probably got it from Ganong's Medical Physiology.

Wikipedia is always good way to see if you've missed anything.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Definitely take a look at the immunity diagrams (the other ones are good as well) in Sherwood, they're really helpful for getting a clear picture of the concepts. Memorize the diagrams and fill in the details with Guyton. Guyton has plenty of info, but it can be a bit confusing since it throws so many facts at you all at once. Sherwood also has questions at the back of the chapter which are fairly high yield.

Important topics for Free Response Questions
32: Erythropoiesis & the factors that promote it, Anemias & Polycythemia

33 & 34: Both chapters are very important. Phagocytosis. How WBCs reach the site of infection(diapedesis, amoeboid motion, chemotaxis). Inflammation. Leukopenia vs Leukemia. Innate vs acquired immunity. Complement system. Differences between B & T lymphocyte preprocessing. Clones, memory cells, the different types of T cells. Immunization & Passive Immunity.

35: OAB blood groups & Rh blood types, Erythroblastosis, What happens when the wrong blood type is transfused.

36: Be able to draw the clotting pathways. Basically anything before "Thromboembolic Conditions in the Human Being" is very likely to come as a question.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Tasha said:


> There's this little book called Friend's Notes;its a multi-author book. Its yellow n red. It has only blood physiology in it. Its good for some topics like types of anemia and types of jaundice. You can probably get it from a senior. Do you have a concise book like Firdaus or Concise Physiology by Raja Shahzad Gul? Its good to have a concise book to read after you've read something out of a big book so you can remember the key points of every topic.


Thumbs down, in my opinion.

Mini review books often have errors and are poorly written summaries of just regular physiology books like guyton/sherwood. There's no secret information in there, that's for sure.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice/heads up! Looks like I've got a lot of studying to do #sad


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Thumbs down, in my opinion.
> 
> Mini review books often have errors and are poorly written summaries of just regular physiology books like guyton/sherwood. There's no secret information in there, that's for sure.


Ya...its true that some of the review books have mistakes but the reason I said to use the Friends book was because we pretty much have the same pattern as KE at FJ and that is what everybody uses for blood physiology here and if I remember right, the multiple authors that wrote the Friends book are actually from KE. So, it still might be a good option to use it, at least for some of the topics. #yes


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

being in KE your cursed with physiology by prof. akram....................

ull live by that book and ull die by that book................

btw my test went crap...............im worried about failing but ive heard abt 50% of the class fails these class tests...........wut do u guys think?


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

well akram sahib is a tough professor...always ask for proves when anwering him...he gave a lecture at our college...he also takes prof vivas and doesn't hesitate to fail you....but u gota admit he is one of the best physiologists in pakistan...his name is in guyton. Don't worry about failing....very few people pass these exams....in the end send ups and prof is what counts. You shouldn't get discourage if you fail. In our college very few people pass these exams.


----------

